# Dona Hortencia Ii



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Philippine registered Cardiff Class bulker I photographed in New York in 1983.
Four of these were built by Govan Shipbuilders 1976/1977.
As WELL SPEEDER she sank in a storm in 1999.
This is another repair job from the Bat Cave...........


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I remember they were DONA PAZ-DONA MAGDALENA and DON SALVADOR III.


----------

